# Shooting Range options



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I've been a member of ERML for a little under a year, and my renewal is coming up. Just got an email that the dues were going to increase from $95 to $120 a year. I don't mind pitching in to keep the club above water, I even came out and volunteered at the range this year to help out. - I built the "sign in" structure.
Here is the rub.....every time I'm there I end up feeling like its not my club, but one that I'm "allowed" to shoot at .....for the moment. One Range officer in particular must really think I'm a trouble maker, because he always seems to find SOMETHING to pick on me about. Today he managed to tell me 3 times in 1 hour to be sure and pick up all my casings. The last time....I was the ony one at range 1 and he walked all the way from the trailer to tell me again . I understand that its a crap job, and I wouldn't want it, but as a "member" ... don't I pay for part of his salary?
I could go on about multiple incidents this year, but I have to get to the point.
I'm pretty squared away at the range , obey all the rules and I ALWAYS go around and pick up ALL the loose casings after I'm done....not just at my spot. I really don't think its me. The only time this particular RO has been curtious was when I was paying for my membership, and he was trying to sell me Glock raffle tickets. Not one time since.
Anyway, just curious what my options are....cost at other ranges, and the hazing you have to endure from the staff.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

$120 ? dang. that'll get you into quintette 12 times. IMHO ever since the FWC started running the quintette range, it has become a much more enjoyable place to shoot. I only wish their rifle range was longer than 100 yards.

I went to Styx for the first time in a while Friday, IDK if it was the range officer who seemed to be inconvenienced by everybody, or the guy with the ported 7mm winmag next to me, but I didn't enjoy it too much. however I will say that everyone inside at Styx was very polite and helpful.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

I have to give it to ERML .....they do have four 135 yard ranges, you Do get to use a variety of your own targets, and you can pick up your brass when you are done. I have not been to the others, but I have heard things about them too.
Don't get me wrong, I LOVE the range, and I go enough to at least break even on the fees ( I would go more, but its a 20 minute drive for me), I guess its just the staffing that rubs me the wrong way.
If I didn't go enough to break even on the fees I would probably still be a member, just because I would rather be part of a club instead of an outsider and treated as such. But I guess that is the problem I'm having now anyway.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*My Range*

I have belonged to Pensacola Rifle & Pistol Club for the last 8 years. The dues are $215 per year. There is a very long waiting list in order to join. I am at the range at least 40-50 times per year. Great range,great people,super safe. 

Worth every penny. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I know what you mean....! The range officer at my range is a total jerk too!!! Maybe I need to increase his salary!!!!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Jason said:


> I know what you mean....! The range officer at my range is a total jerk too!!! Maybe I need to increase his salary!!!!


And to think...... He gets lieutenants pay already.......:whistling:


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

SAWMAN said:


> I have belonged to Pensacola Rifle & Pistol Club for the last 8 years. The dues are $215 per year. There is a very long waiting list in order to join. I am at the range at least 40-50 times per year. Great range,great people,super safe.
> 
> Worth every penny. --- SAWMAN


 Guess The options are limited, I can pay as I go at a smaller range, Wait forever to get into another club, or become a LEO...ha ha


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Go to the ERML web site and see what you can do about your issues and problems, should be information for you to contact the person or persons you need to to share your thoughts.


----------



## Iridefixed (Dec 19, 2011)

*Quintette Range*

The range is now operated by the FWC. The fee is $10 per shooter per day, 15 and under are free. The handgun /rim fire rifle range is setup at 7,15,25 yards and the rifle range is 25, 50, 100 yards. The 2 second rule does apply and there are no 50 cal or lager firearms outside of muzzle loaders allowed. There are two shotgun pads, if you bring your own clays and throwers you can use those. Shotguns using slugs are allowed on the rifle range and there is a place to pattern shotguns. The address is 6950 Quintette Rd. 850-995-3636. The hours are Wed-Sun 8-4:30.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I would still pick ERML over the FWC range. There are less onerous rules to deal with and ERML allows a greater range of freedom. Also, I find ERML to be more safer since it's frequented by people who are more than casual shooters by virtue that they are willing to pay $120 vs a daily fee at FWC. I also like ERML because I know many of the people that go there, with FWC there isn't that intimacy you get at ERML.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I travel a great deal in my work -- and do most of my shooting (handgun) when I'm on the road. In most cities that I travel to -- there is at least one (most have two or more) indoor ranges nearby. For a city the size of the Pensacola/Escambia/Santa Rosa metro area, I am surprised that an indoor range does not exist.

I remember the one years ago on W Street, as well as the one where the Gulf Breeze Pistol Parlor now resides. I used both when they existed (and I lived here) -- but the last time I returned home from "away" transfers, the ranges were both closed.

Is it the cost of liability insurance, zoning issues, or simply the unwillingness of the area shooters to financially support (by using) such a facility that led to their demise? Tourist destinations elsewhere in Florida have indoor ranges -- most that include "shoot a machinegun" packages for the tourists to generate revenue. It seems to me, it would work here in Pensacola as well.

I always thought an indoor range/gunshop/hole-in-the-wall cafe combination would be a great place to shoot, talk guns, buy a new toy, as well as get a good meal after shooting would be a novel idea... Anyone want to become an investor??


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> And to think...... He gets lieutenants pay already.......:whistling:


 
"he" wishes.....:whistling: you'll have to load up and come to the house sometime and see fer yourself brother!!! :thumbup: Maybe I'll get him to cook something on the EGG and make it a big time!


----------



## midlif1 (May 7, 2011)

Hello Firefish,
 I am biased toward ERML. My family gets in under my membership and that helps with the cost. Picking up the brass is a pain but I have been trained to leave things better than I found them so it is ingrained in me. I would hate to have the RO job as there is no thanks in it. I was there and the people beside me were not as safe as they should be. The RO pointed it out to them and left. The people had a field day running down the RO. I pointed out to them that I didn’t like the way they were handling their guns during a cold range and they shut up. I was not trying to be a smart a#$ but it did upset them. All that said back to the point, if you email your observation to AJ it will be addressed. I use the 85% rule, if you are 85% happy with what you are getting your probably not going to improve on it. If it is a minor inconvenience just make a point of demonstrating that you are abiding by their request. I might suggest that you pile it on the table behind you just to prove to the RO that you are doing it. That would really take the wind out of their sails! IMO the good far outweighs the bad and it is a safe place to enjoy our sport. 
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

midlif1 said:


> Hello Firefish,
> I am biased toward ERML. My family gets in under my membership and that helps with the cost. Picking up the brass is a pain but I have been trained to leave things better than I found them so it is ingrained in me. I would hate to have the RO job as there is no thanks in it. I was there and the people beside me were not as safe as they should be. The RO pointed it out to them and left. The people had a field day running down the RO. I pointed out to them that I didn’t like the way they were handling their guns during a cold range and they shut up. I was not trying to be a smart a#$ but it did upset them. All that said back to the point, if you email your observation to AJ it will be addressed. I use the 85% rule, if you are 85% happy with what you are getting your probably not going to improve on it. If it is a minor inconvenience just make a point of demonstrating that you are abiding by their request. I might suggest that you pile it on the table behind you just to prove to the RO that you are doing it. That would really take the wind out of their sails! IMO the good far outweighs the bad and it is a safe place to enjoy our sport.
> Thanks,
> Mark


 I agree that the Majority of the ERML experience is the best available in the area, and I HAVE just sucked it up on the other points. AS a RELOADER I not only enjoy picking up my brass, but this RO has seen me on multiple occasions scanning the entire range for missed brass ....so I don't know what is going through his head. At this time I do not have a contact other than the Webmaster address or the mailing address for ERML.
Althogether I guess the irritation is tollerable, It was just more than usual yesterday, and It went from irritating to just pissing me off. Since I go there to enjoy a hobby, and I used to leave feeling good .....leaving pissed off just ruins the experience....one I have invested a lot of money in.
Again, I don't mind the price increase, but YES I do think they could do some things to bring in more money.....At one point they were supposed to rent out re-settable steel targets but for some reason that never got implemented......Staffing Problems again maybe?


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*scubapro.......*

........."If you build it,they will come".

I would think a guy with your money would put one up. Please allow me to be the first one to fill out an application for a job. That would be like a mouse in a cheese factory. --- SAWMAN


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

I to use ERML range, There are steel targets for sale at the sign up trailor. Guys try to remember the R O are looking over 4 lanes of every kinda shooter you can think of. The job of a member is to remember sportsmanship, If someone is forgetfull of muzzle down range, remind him.... Please I shoot there also, The brass situationis that the club has in past had complaints of contamanation of the excess brass laying to long on the ground. Try to keep in mind they are human to, we all have bad days, job, grocery store, red light ect. An yes the guys ( R O ) dont make enough to even say they get paid for a dangerous job they have, Ive been out there off an on when possible since 1996, There are good apples an bad in every range. Ive tryed some of the others. Each has its own good an bad qualitys. ITS how you take it an make it turn out. Go shoot, ENJOY our sport. I dont go out there for him, I go for me an the family or guest I take to tune in or just blast some paper. You aven said you have one table with YOUR CHOICE of gun to shoot right there At you pace an cal, An ole sport shooter an his opinion. Have a good Holiday guys To you an all your familys, . ole Carver


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

I to use ERML range, There are steel targets for sale at the sign up trailor. Guys try to remember the R O are looking over 4 lanes of every kinda shooter you can think of. The job of a member is to remember sportsmanship, If someone is forgetfull of muzzle down range, remind him.... Please I shoot there also, The brass situationis that the club has in past had complaints of contamanation of the excess brass laying to long on the ground. Try to keep in mind they are human to, we all have bad days, job, grocery store, red light ect. An yes the guys ( R O ) dont make enough to even say they get paid for a dangerous job they have, Ive been out there off an on when possible since 1996, There are good apples an bad in every range. Ive tryed some of the others. Each has its own good an bad qualitys. ITS how you take it an make it turn out. Go shoot, ENJOY our sport. I dont go out there for him, I go for me an the family or guest I take to tune in or just blast some paper. You aven said you have one table with YOUR CHOICE of gun to shoot right there At you pace an cal, An ole sport shooter an his opinion. Have a good Holiday guys To you an all your familys, . ole Carver


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

If you lived as for out as Jason, you could have your own range in you back yard by the pool.and grill . jj


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

glassplus said:


> If you lived as for out as Jason, you could have your own range in you back yard by the pool.and grill . jj


 That WOULD be nice!.....Back yard range would be ideal. .....I'm just not ready to move that far out. I kind of like being close to the beach/downtown. ....not too far to drive.


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

SAWMAN said:


> I have belonged to Pensacola Rifle & Pistol Club for the last 8 years. The dues are $215 per year. There is a very long waiting list in order to join. I am at the range at least 40-50 times per year. Great range,great people,super safe.
> 
> Worth every penny. --- SAWMAN


I too belong to the PRPC. The waiting list is close to three years now. 
As you said, "great range, great people, super safe." 
I wouldn't want to be anywhere else. :thumbup:


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

WOW !! Frankly I am amazed that anyone else here belongs to the PRPC. Most people that I talk to has no idea that it is even there. 

REAL gun nuts at PRPC....my kind of people. I go there to shoot. I actually fire a weapon for 1 hour.....then....talk firearms and reloading for the next 3 hours. 

It is EXACTLY where I want to be. --- SAWMAN :thumbup:


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

styx fees are $85 but you do have a small fee each visit -- like $4.50 rifle/pistol and skeet/trap fee per session

never had anything but good experiences from staff for me , u mess up they will be on you safety safety safety no accidents = no fee increasing insurance is the killer.

.i do like the store AC/HEAT drinks some food lots of guns ammo reloading supply's fees are due in June also so i think it is prorated so try it out for a few months, for me it takes just as long DRIVE TO ERML AS IT DOES STYX.

you can also pick up YOUR BRASS AND DONT HAVE TO DIG IN THE DUST/DIRT TO FIND IT or just let it lay they will be happy to collect it , 
FREE MONEY FOR THEM

just another limited shooting option we have in the times we live 

and there is a 200 yd side all you need to bring is pin up targets and if you forget ----the store will sell you some

BE WARNED FRI SAT SUN THEY ARE PACKED CLOSED ON MONDAY 

i try to go TUE WED OR THUR ON A GOOD WEEK ALL 3 DAYS


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Jason said:


> "he" wishes.....:whistling: you'll have to load up and come to the house sometime and see fer yourself brother!!! :thumbup: Maybe I'll get him to cook something on the EGG and make it a big time!


I've been wondering when you were going to open the range up again but figure since hunting season has started it will have to wait until it's over.


----------



## Tazz94 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Erml*

I wonder why the fee went to $120. It seems that the hours could be adjusted, as there are times when no one is there during the week. The one RM is not freindly and I have heard many complain. I think the solution is to register the issue with the ERML leadership. The gent will either get the message or go away.

*ERML Election 2012*
Members, elections for the 2012-2013 Board of Directors will be next April. An election committee has just been formed. If you wish to run for any of the board positions, please send an email with your contact info and what position you wish to run for to the following people:
Bruce Willey -- [email protected] 
Ronda Easley -- [email protected]
Debbie Wade -- [email protected]
and Tim Frey -- [email protected]


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

69Viking said:


> I've been wondering when you were going to open the range up again but figure since hunting season has started it will have to wait until it's over.


Yepper.....gun fire is off limits as of now....sighted everything I needed in and ready fer some critters.....after season we'll get a few together and let the kiddo's swim and all!!!


----------



## tonyd (Jun 6, 2011)

SAWMAN said:


> WOW !! Frankly I am amazed that anyone else here belongs to the PRPC. Most people that I talk to has no idea that it is even there.
> 
> REAL gun nuts at PRPC....my kind of people. I go there to shoot. I actually fire a weapon for 1 hour.....then....talk firearms and reloading for the next 3 hours.
> 
> It is EXACTLY where I want to be. --- SAWMAN :thumbup:


 PRPC and bushy creek sporting clays dont mind paying more for a privet club safer and less crouded


----------



## Connor_Sarah (Jun 1, 2011)

scubapro said:


> I always thought an indoor range/gunshop/hole-in-the-wall cafe combination would be a great place to shoot, talk guns, buy a new toy, as well as get a good meal after shooting would be a novel idea... Anyone want to become an investor??


I have bought a couple of firearms at Pensacola Specialty Pawn. Warren, the manager, has given me some great deals there. He tells me he is working on getting an indoor range. He had an eta of next summer, but last time I was there I think he mentioned some delays. They are located on Pace Boulevard between Fairfield and L Street. Great guy to deal with and very knowledgeable about firearms.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

have been to ERML many times for events and was a member 3 years back.only went twice that year but was impressed with the RO . His name was Mani I think.I opened my gun case once [ rifle empty and just got there ] and the barrel was pointing the opposite direction and he let me know about it.I liked that. I felt safe with him watching so close. besides I was the new guy and I wanted the new guys to be watched.purchased my own property with my own range so I no longer needed the membership but would still be there If I didn't.


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

SAWMAN said:


> WOW !! Frankly I am amazed that anyone else here belongs to the PRPC. Most people that I talk to has no idea that it is even there.
> 
> REAL gun nuts at PRPC....my kind of people. I go there to shoot. I actually fire a weapon for 1 hour.....then....talk firearms and reloading for the next 3 hours.
> 
> It is EXACTLY where I want to be. --- SAWMAN :thumbup:


I have known about this range for awhile now and wanted to join, but nobody I know is a member. So I couldn't fill in the two current member sponsors to satisfy the application.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I've never used ERML...and I havent been to the FWC range since the first time when it opened. Thank god for private property... I don't suppose any of the two ranges allow exploding targets?:shifty:


----------



## Piratespazz (Mar 27, 2012)

*ERML gets no more of my money*

I agree with you about the ERML. Both my son and I have had a membership for a little less than a year and it has been a consistantly bad experience for us. We are very safety conscious but no matter what we have done we get a bunch of arrogant bs from this "range officer". All we want to do is enjoy an hour of safe shooting and that is impossible for us here. The real kicker is that I also have a 15 yr old son that is just starting to get intrested in shooting. It is jerks like this guy at ERML that ruin it for our kids and make it bad for all gun owners because people that do not know any better perceive all gunowners as being as ignorant as this little retard. We shoot at styx river which also sucks but at least they will let us have a little peace and enjoy our day without reminding us that they are "registered nra shooting instructors" (we're not worthy).


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I had an issue at ERML last year. I inquired about crony NRA instructors using the range to run their personal businesses without compensating the range.

Once this inquirey got to the board I got accosted by most of the them defending the instructors. I still believe this is wrong but I'm just a peon.

Places to shoot are becoming rare, but what are our other choices if we don't own 100 acres in the country? Just bite your tongue and comprehend the source.


Rick


----------



## Hawk80 (Mar 21, 2012)

John B. said:


> $120 ? dang. that'll get you into quintette 12 times. IMHO ever since the FWC started running the quintette range, it has become a much more enjoyable place to shoot. I only wish their rifle range was longer than 100 yards.
> 
> I went to Styx for the first time in a while Friday, IDK if it was the range officer who seemed to be inconvenienced by everybody, or the guy with the ported 7mm winmag next to me, but I didn't enjoy it too much. however I will say that everyone inside at Styx was very polite and helpful.


I heard from a friend who went Sunday that they are putting in two 200yd rifle setups and are in the process of doubling the size of their handgun range.


----------



## Piratespazz (Mar 27, 2012)

I guess the point that I am trying to make, with out getting too wordy and preachy is that in this particular case (erml) the harrasment we endured from an immature range officer was way out there. The reality is that they will back their employees and filing a complaint is a waste of my time and the best way to prove a point is simply not spend any more money there. We aren't hassled at styx river although shooting ranges still suck. Thanks for allowing me to vent my frustration.


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

Ain't that the truth! I moved here from southeastern Arizona, very rural and all very PUBLIC land. I had my own range set up just down the road from me, which a couple other guys used after finding my target frames and piles of rocks for yardage markers. I could literally go shoot and hunt where ever I wanted, with the exception of a few private land areas, but most ranchers own very little patented land, but have 99 year leases on the surrounding thousands of acres....but the lease land is technically public land so one can still use it.
Here, man is my head spinning, nowhere to shoot except a damned range. I joined Jays range out in Baker, costs fifty bucks, but on my second visit, I find you still have to pony up $15 to shoot...whats up with that? I will say, there are no issues with range officers bothering you, they have one, but he is pleasant, and only wondered around once while Ive been there to set up falling plate rack. he watched me go a couple runs, then left and never bothered me again.
For having a nice rural feel, this county is very constricting in that there is no where to go to shoot as one pleases, Im not happy with that, but I moved here so I have to take my licks I suppose?


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

be for-sure the ones running the erml club are on here and see this all the time


----------



## timc (Oct 19, 2009)

Hawk80 said:


> I heard from a friend who went Sunday that they are putting in two 200yd rifle setups and are in the process of doubling the size of their handgun range.


 I was just up there and they are doubling the width of the pistol range. Also adding a 200 yard rifle range, but they aren't sure when it will be completed. 
The guy running it also said they are going to add the shotgun range again. They had it where you could shoot slugs on the rifle range, but have stopped that for now. He said within a month or two you will be able to shoot the shotgun again for patterning.
Starting on the 24th, they are also allowing rapid fire.

I have really enjoyed shooting at the FWC range since they have changed management. The guys running it are real cool now.


----------

